
How It's Made: Uranium Fuel Rods - poohst
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSza2XH28hs
======
billconan
Those workers don't seem to be protected (especially in the second episode).
Isn't this thing radioactive?

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=n2f7kEeSXYg](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=n2f7kEeSXYg)

